# PBC on NBC: Keith Thurman vs Robert Guerrero & Broner vs Molina



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It starts in one hour.

*For those not by a TV, you can stream it legally online http://stream.nbcsports.com/liveextra/*


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Al Haymon is a godsend for this sport.
Boxing back on broadcast tv.
with amazing fights and no "main events" shinnanigans"
Thank you Al


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Al Haymon is a godsend for this sport.
> Boxing back on broadcast tv.
> with amazing fights and no "main events" shinnanigans"
> Thank you Al


:yep I hope this event's viewership is through the roof. Then it can show the Networks and Sponsors that boxing is a profitable product


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's do this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is an excellent card for broadcast tv. Better than most Bob Arum POV's


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Al Micheals calling a fight.
My god I have goose bumps.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Greatending to the Virginia/Louisville game.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Louisvilleis about to get the upset win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roberto Duran, Tommy Hearns, SRL
Damn 
Al Haymon you are a master
HBO and Showtime have just been put on notice.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero lost to Yourdan didn't he?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Twenty boxing cards. This makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *For those not by a TV, you can stream it legally online http://stream.nbcsports.com/liveextra/*


Not working. When I click on "Live Extra" then "watch Now" it takes me to a page that says "Coverage has concluded for the day."

Anyone getting the NBC stream to work?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

PBC is giving out tons of tickets to their fights for free, hope I can scalp some for Ontario next Friday


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That fight with Gleft.
uerrero and the Japanese guy was a career-changer. I wonder what he has


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

SRL is still a pretty mutherfucker.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

got home just in time for fight night. AB lets get it!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn these dudes are nervous as hell! Shit I'm fuckin nervous for them...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

definitely not a fan of these damn commercials tho.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

This presentation is slick as fuck


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Al making all that money back with these damn commercials. LOL
I aint mad at you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm amped up as hell.
I tell you what though, Al haymon is getting some people fired at HBO and Showtime.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

NBC has an ecellent commentary cast . SRL and Michaels alone makes this worth watching. I remember when SRL was interviewing Camacho and the look on his face when Hectors said "All yall ni99as". :rofl That shit cracked me up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marv doing the play by play.
Damn.
Al Micheals and Marv Albert.
simply the most prestigious boxing crew in the game now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BJ Flores needs to go.
NBC needs to hire Antonio Tarver


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

How did BJ Flores weasel his way onhere.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone have the NBC online stream working?

I can't get it to go, even though I logged in with my authorized cable provider. I think someone at NBC screwed up.


Anyone?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Leila can still get it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

NBC needs to get rid of Laila Ali.
No one wants to hear a basic bitch talk about boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Haymon has the wrestling intros. LOL
Only thing I'm going to miss is Broner won't be able to come out a fly as he usually does.

I think I just saw Mike Alvarado in the audience.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Laila is looking Hawt. Expose cootchie, insert tongue.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Anyone have the NBC online stream working?
> 
> I can't get it to go, even though I logged in with my authorized cable provider. I think someone at NBC screwed up.
> 
> Anyone?


Yeah it's working for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Production is awesome


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

AB still getting no love. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn AB 157 tonight, he is growing into his weight finally.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

they neutered AB's intro, don't even remember a Broner shoulder shimmy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

dont like the way AB looked yesterday. hopefully it doesn't factor in today.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's do this!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder what round Molina has been told to go down in?



Call me a cynic, I can take it. :smile


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Marv doesn't know how to pronounce Lucas' name?

Jeez ...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got home...what did I miss? Mares fought already?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Molina's power is overrated. Mathysse doesn't have a great chin. Broner does.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck have they done to the MGM Grand?
Looks like a WWF arena. Absolutely dreadful... and I mean dreadful!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina must have felt something from AB that got his respect quickly.
He usually presses a lot more than this.
this looks like it might turn into the Lundy fight, without AB doing somethign stupid like Lundy did.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Molina afraid it was gonna be Demarco all over again. He needs to relax


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Steve Farhood in this bitch too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> http://pastebin.com/RgF8pvz1


Thanks, that's what I'm using, though lousy quality. I SHOULD be able to watch the official stream, but it seems to be malfunctioning. (I bet Haymon's gonna' be pissed.)

BTW - Don't post such links in a thread, it's against the rules and can get you banned, Always use PMs.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

AB looking good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina already in desperation mode. 
Damn


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Robert Byrd, warning Molina not to throw too many punches. :rolleyes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Goosen in rare form tonight. LOL


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Christ, Marv Albert is clueless. I'm stunned.

He mispronounced Mathyssee, he didn't see the obvious low blow in round one and misrepresented the warning, and now he misrepresented what Goosen clearly said to the ref between rounds.

Marv has probably been watching too much golf. He needs to go.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lots of pressure on these guys. Broner has more to lose. He sure is fighting like it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner just showed how overrated Lucas's chin is.
Broner's chine is really underrated.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ooh this about to turn into a fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Waiting for a right to break out....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Waiting for a right to break out....


Or a left.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner needs to stop trying to be tough. That's the same thing that got him in trouble with Maidana.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Robert Byrd, warning Molina not to throw too many punches. :rolleyes


lmfao

molina about to get dqd


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Or a left.


Oops I meant fight. Broner needs to get rocked so we can see him open up. I wanna see these guys make the crowd stand up. Guerrero will surely deliver.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck card started earlier than normal, what did I miss in the first 3 rounds?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

3-1 AB


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember when Broner used to go to the body and break peoiple down.
I wish we could see that again.
Broner needs to be on the inside to smoother wild Molina and bang that body.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner looking sloppy defensively, as always.. squares up.

Molina should've turnt it up by now, hes looking for one big shot up top, he should've been digging to the body by now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Fuck card started earlier than normal, what did I miss in the first 3 rounds?


You missed Marv Albert proving he no longer understand anything about boxing.

You missed Robert Byrd proving he's been paid off to skew the fight for Broner.

You missed Goosen deciding not to take any shit.

Oh, and some decent action from both guys.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner needs to stick in the pocket like he just did at the end of that round.
Molina is too wide

------

If Quillin doesn't take Andy out past 4 he is getting knocked out late.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Put that shoulder in his chest


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Molina is doing better than i thought he would.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> You missed Marv Albert proving he no longer understand anything about boxing.
> 
> You missed Robert Byrd proving he's been paid off to skew the fight for Broner.
> 
> ...


:rofl Molina looking much more passive than I thought


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this is the AB i like to see.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Molina is doing better than i thought he would.


Broner is doing even worse than I thought he would.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner starting to move those hands and throw in combination now.
Its beautiful. 
He has Molina's timing down as well combined with Molina slowly gassing from the missed wide shots and the jabs from AB to the body.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Molina is doing better than i thought he would.


He's fighting way too reserved. Just waiting. Was a decent idea to try and land a big shot, but its time to go to work, let those hands go...


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> this is the AB i like to see.


Squaring up and getting caught by overhand rights over and over?

Getting tagged by a one-armed bandit.. :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Molina would throw more, Broner would switch to earmuffs defense, and that would slow down his offense. Molina is letting Broner relax & use the shell.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Robert Byrd, warning Molina not to throw too many punches. :rolleyes


Byrd will be brushing his hair soon


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You missed Marv Albert proving he no longer understand anything about boxing.
> 
> You missed Robert Byrd proving he's been paid off to skew the fight for Broner.
> 
> ...


yeah, Marv is not good at this anymore. He's constantly behind on calling things and completely misses stuff a lot of time.

Maybe he's rusty but he clearly wasn't keeping up with boxing imo


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Broner is average. Barry Jones is a shocking commentator. I'm done defending him


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

So far this has been pretty disappointing.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

p.townend said:


> Broner is average. Barry Jones is a shocking commentator. I'm done defending him


if ABs average matthysse is a bum.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

errsta said:


> Byrd will be brushing his hair soon


:rofl


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hopefully Broner can give us some action. This is just a damn shame. What the fuck Molina.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf is Molina doing, hes going to get hit hard if he just stands there, might aswell get hit hard swinging punches


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

The ref is way out of line.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

All that advertising, radio, billboards, tv, Superbowl, and Molina throws 100 punches all night. What in the fuck for real. I'm seriously shocked.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny Garcia would smoke Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner breaking Molina ddown hard.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina appears to be already mentally spending his paycheck, on some nice tropical island.

He sure isn't in the ring right now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner controlling Molina well


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm done. Smfh..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice come back fight from Broner.
I would love to see Broenr vs. Petterson on his way up to Lucas.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr Magic said:


> Danny Garcia would smoke Broner.


Yeah he would, so would Peterson


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Squaring up and getting caught by overhand rights over and over?
> 
> Getting tagged by a one-armed bandit.. :rofl


E-Z work


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Frustrating to watch. I expected more from Molina.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i mean i had broner picked to win but i thought molina would be going for it. 

this fight suuucks. boxings back on primetime...


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

This has been underwhelming so far. Broner is boring and Molina has been very flat. Looking forward to the main event though. The guy commentating with Ray Leonard seems to know little about boxing.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

People are acting like you don't remember his fight vs Mickey Bey, this is how Molina fights.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Smoger is so fucking class.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Fox Sports card on last night was 100X more entertaining than this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner is outclassing Molina in a big way now.
This is getting a little ugly.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

End of that round shows you Broner is the exact same fighter, Molina is just terrible though


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Molina is fucking this up, he was brought in to fight, but staggering around like a douche


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Molina appears to be already mentally spending his paycheck, on some nice tropical island.
> 
> He sure isn't in the ring right now.


He's fighting a very low risk fight. I don't think he's trying to win as much as he's trying to not take big shots.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I won't be able to defend this on Monday at work. Hopefully Thurman Guerrero are ready to entertain.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Broner has looked really good so far...of course he won't be given credit by some, but has been good up to this point.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I'm gonna' go do my taxes now ....


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't know why people were expecting so much from Molina, he's been in poor form recently. 
He lost to Klimov who wasn't anything special, was getting outclassed by Bey, brutally knocked out by Matthyssee and looked terrible vs Soto.
Molina obviously has pop but that's all it is, the punch vs Bey saved his career and then a flash knockdown plus rabbit punch kd prolonged it but Molina don't belong at this level no more.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

errsta said:


> He's fighting a very low risk fight. I don't think he's trying to win as much as he's trying to not take big shots.


Spot on. He's smart to be cautious of the 4 or 5 hayemakers Molina decides to throw per rd. Hopefully for all the casuals who already changed the channel tune back in for the main event for crying out loud.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner would have ended this fight last round if he had his usual body attack.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd like to see broner lead with a left uppercut and follow with the right hand


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> How did BJ Flores weasel his way onhere.


He lives here in Vegas.

I totally forgot about this fight. Luckily I got HDR.

Was watching Duke Carolina..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Broner has looked really good so far...of course he won't be given credit by some, but has been good up to this point.


Yep same folks on this board saying Molina and Lucas was a war.
Broner outclasses Molina completely and they can't wait to put Broner down.
Pretty pathetic.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thurman vs Guerrero should be a war, Guerrero doesnt move his head but has a granite chin, some bombs will be landed


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I told you all this fight would be easy for Broner. Molina is a bum who fought the fight if his life against Matthysse and still lost almost every round.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Crazy to think Molina dropped Matheyssee twice...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think I'm gonna' go do my taxes now ....


Shouldn't you be busy bashing Haymon for putting on shitty fights on free TV?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep same folks on this board saying Molina and Lucas was a war.
> Broner outclasses Molina completely and they can't wait to put Broner down.
> Pretty pathetic.


Should be Matthysse in there now with Broner though, Matthysse destroys him


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide UD for Broner. Would be shocked if anyone gave Molina 2 rounds. Would not be shocked if he didn't get any.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Now that I think about it. It didn't sit easy with me when Molina kept talking about, "cashing this check," and "getting paid." His 450k check has sucked the fight out of him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is a classic example of both men losing.

Broner ending the fight, dancing around like a scared little schoolgirl. Molina looking like he just showed for the paycheck.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> if ABs average matthysse is a bum.


Matthysse isn't in boring fights. Matthysse hasn't gone round blowing his horn talking about billions of dollars etc. Matthysse in my opinion can fight at a level above the likes of de Marco and Molina. Broner is capable of looking ok against that leveland that is it. Average might be harsh but he really isn't a top level fighter. Never will be.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

AB should have tried to close the deal, that's all I can fault him for.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

More a nuisance than a problem but still more than enough to win. By a lot.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Marv Albert needs to just STFU already. He's embarrassing himself.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ok that was some lame shit by AB in the 12th.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner with a excellent domination.
You want to know why Molina didn't bulldoze like usual, he knew he couldn't.
Broner is slowly improving his interior game better head placement when he smothers, his use of the jab is getting better and better, if he goes back to that body attack he will be even better.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is Thurman's big chance to make fans, the crowd are bored as hell if Thurman can let his hands go he can be seen as a beast to the casuals, he is one though


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I think Ghost and Thurman will be a nice fight though.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> People are acting like you don't remember his fight vs Mickey Bey, this is how Molina fights.


yeah i missed that fight. also didn't know he lost to Soto after the Matthyse fight so I guess thats why i expected more. It makes me wonder why they even brought in molina for such a significant event


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero is done.
That asian fight shouldn't have even been close but he is done as a fighter on that level below the championship level.
he is journeyman level and I see Keith knocking him out.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Man that sucked... Broner should stick to twittering. Molina should stick to... whatever the fuck it is he's doing at the Goosen gym.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

broner please don't show your ass in this interview.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Steve Bunce :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner giving Molina his props about his power.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, terrible ass fight.

I hope Guerrero and Thurman have a better fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner with a excellent domination.
> *You want to know why Molina didn't bulldoze like usual, he knew he couldn't.*
> Broner is slowly improving his interior game better head placement when he smothers, his use of the jab is getting better and better, if he goes back to that body attack he will be even better.


Nah, that would excuse Molina missing a lot, but it's no excuse for his not THROWING much. He had tons of opportunities with Broner right in front of him & square, and he just stood there.

I don't disagree that Broner showed minor improvements on the inside, but Molina just gave it away.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Man that sucked... Broner should stick to twittering. Molina should stick to... whatever the fuck it is he's doing at the Goosen gym.


That's not really fair, AB did his part...other than not closing the deal, Broner did his part.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

they cut him off :rofl


aw man why are they even interviewing molina. gtfo man


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl

"Anyone can get it... Africans, Mexicans..."

"Okay, that's enough."


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LMFAO they snatched that mic away so damn fast when AB was gonna do that Can-Man speech :rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

People better not believe after the Thurman fight ends

His interview will be more exciting than the Broner fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Nah, that would excuse Molina missing a lot, but it's no excuse for his not THROWING much. He had tons of opportunities with Broner right in front of him & square, and he just stood there.


He didn't throw because he was getting countered and he got tentative. He didn't stop swinging on Lundy, Molina, or Bey. Broner was able to tie him up on the inside, smother him, and take over the fight.

give that man his props.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

molina is saying broner ran but broner threw twice as much. what an idiot


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Come on John, you sound stupid as fuck, he didn't run from you.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else feel this show is really bland? The commentary is so hmmmm horrible. I expected more. I cant see this lasting long.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone notice that Compubox claimed Broner & Molina THREW about the same amount of power punches?

OMG, have they no SHAME?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

We couldn't get off to any worse of a start. Let's go Guerrero.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner fucking sucks. Loses to any of elite at 140+. He's B+ fighter on his best night who thinks he's more.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Broner just looked great and people need to deal with that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

After Thurman KOs Guerrero he is gonna give a shoutout to his birds that are sleeping because its night, and wish for purple energy to flow out through him and into the world.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah the commentary is ass blood.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> molina is saying broner ran but broner threw twice as much. what an idiot


3 losses in a row now. I think this was his last chance. I'm not sure we'll be seeing Molina anymore.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> LMFAO they snatched that mic away so damn fast when AB was gonna do that Can-Man speech :rofl


Lol they probably panicked fearing he'd do what he did after Carlos Molina


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Come on John, you sound stupid as fuck, he didn't run from you.


Broner literally ran that 12th round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> After Thurman KOs Guerrero he is gonna give a shoutout to his birds that are sleeping because its night, and wish for purple energy to flow out through him and into the world.


LOL.

As long as he doesn't start singing "Kumbaya," I'm good. :smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Broner just looked great and people need to deal with that.


They hate him too much to give him credit. He did what Lundy and Bey couldn't do. He did what Humberto and Lucas couldn't do. he dominated Molina outright, while eating his power punches flush and never buckling.

They'll be watching his next fight hoping to see him lose.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That's not really fair, AB did his part...other than not closing the deal, Broner did his part.


Failing to make weight.
Coming in cocky, and stinking out the joint after promising he'd stop Molina.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Why am I watching local commercials? Where are the big time commercials at?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Broner fucking sucks. Loses to any of elite at 140+. He's B+ fighter on his best night who thinks he's more.


You're crazy as fuck...what "sucked" about this dudes performance?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was a solid fight IMO, people bitching cause they mad Broner looked world class and dominated a guy who took Matthsse to hell :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

only round broner "ran" was the 12th. i guess in Molinas world if someone has better reflexes than him and dodges his looping punches its considered running.

that said, he should of closed the show, but..
defense on point
reflexes on point
punch selection on point
speed on point
inside skills on point.
CHIN on point

AB is back baby


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> You're crazy as fuck...what "sucked" about this dudes performance?


He does suck, he's a good fighter who loses to any elite level fighter. Chris Algieri would beat him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

danny might lose to Lamont.
I could see Lamont pulling a modified plan that Herrera did.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Peterson vs Garcia gonna be a nice fight too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny!


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The production looks pretty bad.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> He does suck, he's a good fighter who loses to any elite level fighter. Chris Algieri would beat him


Lol ok...


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

They should feed Broner to Garcia.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damnm Guerrero's wife still has those chimpmunk cheeks.
Where is her girlfriend she used to have that everyone though Robert was smashing on the side?
Also hasnt she been cancer free for damn near 6 years now. Why are they still bringing that shit up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> only round broner "ran" was the 12th. i guess in Molinas world if someone has better reflexes than him and dodges his looping punches its considered running.
> 
> that said, he should of closed the show, but..
> defense on point
> ...


He ran in the 12th and it was very smart imo. One just needs to watch Molina - Bey to know that. People saying he should have stopped molina can fuck off too, molinas chin is IRON. Great performance by broner, he was very impressive.



Rigondeaux said:


> He does suck, he's a good fighter who loses to any elite level fighter. Chris Algieri would beat him


no he wouldn't


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> After Thurman KOs Guerrero he is gonna give a shoutout to his birds that are sleeping because its night, and wish for purple energy to flow out through him and into the world.


:rofl


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> You're crazy as fuck...what "sucked" about this dudes performance?


Spell check fucked me up. I meant to say he doesn't suck. I can admit he's good but loses to the elite


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> Lol ok...


What colour is broners cock?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> The production looks pretty bad.


I was expecting more for all the "high tech" shit being talked about. My dad fell asleep, which is why I just came on here. :lol:


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Im not going to sit and slate Broner,he isn`t a bad fighter at all. He is just way over hyped,he blatantly isn`t as good as is being made out by the biased commentators. The lad himself needs to take a step back and asses what he wants from the sport. Boxnation and whoever else should remember that they showed the Maidana fight live! That happened! He was out done in pretty much every way by a guy who just likes a fucking fight! Stick him in with Maidana again next up and it happens again if tonight is anything to go by. 
No more from me on Broner.

I think Thurman gets exposed next fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy hell, Guerrero his wife got some of the best cheeks I've ever seen.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damnm Guerrero's wife still has those chimpmunk cheeks.
> Where is her girlfriend she used to have that everyone though Robert was smashing on the side?
> Also hasnt she been cancer free for damn near 6 years now. Why are they still bringing that shit up.


Because that's a very impressive accomplishment?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

You gotta admire Thurman's hunger, Guerrero will be a tough competitor no doubt. Well up for this one.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Broner just looked great and people need to deal with that.


One clap for the idiotic crowd in attendance tonight. :clap:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chacal said:


> That was a solid fight IMO, people bitching cause they mad Broner looked world class and dominated a guy who took Matthsse to hell :lol:


broner looked alright but that fight was horrible.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> He ran in the 12th and it was very smart imo. One just needs to watch Molina - Bey to know that. People saying he should have stopped molina can fuck off too, molinas chin is IRON. Great performance by broner, he was very impressive.
> 
> no he wouldn't


Chris Algieri boxed ruslans ears off. True boxing. That knock off Floyd style Broner tries to pass off as boxing aint shit. Hell Ruslam fucks Broner up.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

"We're looking for devastating blows tonight"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOs 4 Life
I desire KOs

Shout out to my birds and let the energy jewels bring you all peace.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

TSOL said:


> broner looked alright but that fight was horrible.


They're booing the wrong fighter.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Chacal said:


> That was a solid fight IMO, people bitching cause they mad Broner looked world class and dominated a guy who took Matthsse to hell :lol:


Broner dominated and did what he had to do. No blame on him being cautious since Molina was loading up all night. I gotta blame Molina for that. For supposedly being a warrior who is going to make it a brawl, he showed no urgency. Credit to Broner for outclassing him, but I saw nothing in Molina that he was ready to sell out in order to give us a great fight. He just wanted to win with a lucky punch. I'm pissed because these fights need to be entertaining for it to be a success. After all the hype, anybody who isn't a boxing fan or a casual sure as hell fell asleep or changed the damn channel after a fight like that. Now I'm sitting here watching commericals on mattresses and medical supplies for old people. No joke.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> KOs 4 Life
> I desire KOs
> 
> Shout out to my birds and let the energy jewels bring you all peace.


:lol:

I like Thurman, the kooky bastard

I like Ghost too, and I think he's gonna surprise a lot of people. Hope to see some fireworks here


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

He's limited, Broner exploited his limitations and he shut him out.
Unreasonable to expect Broner to have knocked him out.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> 3 losses in a row now. I think this was his last chance. I'm not sure we'll be seeing Molina anymore.


yeah man i didnt know he lost to soto too. surprised they brought him in knowing that.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

It is literally impossible to have 2 main events, why do they keep saying that


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Chris Algieri boxed ruslans ears off. True boxing. That knock off Floyd style Broner tries to pass off as boxing aint shit. Hell Ruslam fucks Broner up.


Algieri isn't on the level of Emmanuel Taylor as a boxer.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets goooo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> It is literally impossible to have 2 main events, why do they keep saying that


Money for the fighters.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Guerrero is gonna have some quick hands tonight. Thurman is in for a shock.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Guerrero's wife looks like someone pissed in her mouth and she is holding it in.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Algieri isn't on the level of Emmanuel Taylor as a boxer.


come on bro, Algieri already blew up Taylor and won clearly 8-2 or 7-3


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

My man Bayless.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Because that's a very impressive accomplishment?


It isn't an accomplishment.
Its a great occurence, but surviving a disease and the treatment isn't a accomplishment.
You don't fight cancer, you survive it.

Also its so cheap how they bring it up constantly to get sympathy for robert. It happened. I'm glad she made it through the treatment and survived, but it needs to be stopped IMHO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This will be good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Algieri isn't on the level of Emmanuel Taylor as a boxer.


Wait, what!?

Algieri straight dominated Taylor. I haven't seen it in a while, but I don't think Taylor was ever even in that fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ladies n gents, we have us a fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> come on bro, Algieri already blew up Taylor and won clearly 8-2 or 7-3


blew up, nah, but I still don't beleive he is a better boxer than Taylor. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero better change the plan, his idea to trade with Thurman is failing already.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Algieri isn't on the level of Emmanuel Taylor as a boxer.


Even tho Algieri beat him????


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is gonna be a warrrrrr


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> 3 losses in a row now. I think this was his last chance. I'm not sure we'll be seeing Molina anymore.


yeah man i didnt know he lost to soto too. surprised they brought him in knowing that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero isn't going to make it through this fight.
He is done.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is good


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> They're booing the wrong fighter.


definitely


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looked like Thurman got shook at the end, I think.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Guerrero isn't going to make it through this fight.
> He is done.


Lmao.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Even tho Algieri beat him????


He won, but like I said I don't think he is the better boxer.
Just like I don't think Molina is a better boxer than Bey or Lundy, both of whom he knockedo ut.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

These announcers are garbage


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman already tasted the power. Guerrero already taking Thurman's best. One Time gonna realize that The Ghost ain't going anywhere. Now this is a fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert already buzzed. His father better watch him.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman isnt playing around.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Thurman already tasted the power. Guerrero already taking Thurman's best. One Time gonna realize that The Ghost ain't going anywhere. Now this is a fight.


Spoke too soon didn't you. That left hook hurt Robert.
Robert getting that Yourdan treatment again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Guerrero got a chin. we already knew that of course


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

No acknowledgement from the geriatrics commentating on the solid shots by Robert

Thurmon looks sharp tho


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thurman landing bombs and retreating nicely


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SamO408 said:


> These announcers are garbage


"Jordan for three.... YESSSS!"


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Thurman doing very good work upstairs and downstairs. Kind of surprised Guerrero hasn't tried to smother his punches more by forcing an inside fight


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Thurman landing bombs and retreating nicely


Guerrero better make it through this fucking fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit Thurman has a hematoma


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Thurmon got caught nice
Ghost is no joke and is here to win


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Thurman has an egg on his head, was that a punch or clash of heads?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thurman fighting way too nervously hes rushing everything


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Chris Algieri boxed ruslans ears off. True boxing. That knock off Floyd style Broner tries to pass off as boxing aint shit. Hell Ruslam fucks Broner up.


Broner wasn't really pretending to be floyd tonight. He did his own thing and he looked excellent.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Guerrero already making adjustments. He threw a quick counter when Thurman was coming in. He's got Thurman's rhythm down. Guerrero found the uppercut. Let's see if Thurman can adjust or will he do more of the same.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Guerrero better make it through this fucking fight.


shit he may win this fight


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

how'd Thurman get that titty on his head


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Thurman has a good corner that can treat that growth.
I hope this doesn't turn into a Rahman deal where they stop it.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero looked to finally have a round in the bag, but may have lost it in the closing seconds.

That and maybe severe hematoma time.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Clash of heads caused that golf ball on Thurman's dome.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn was that from a punch? Probably the Guerrero uppercut. Holy shit


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

It will get stopped if ghost keep tagging him


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Decent fight so far. Warming to Thurman a bit,he isnt frightened to trade. Wonder how he ended up being called Kieth. Old Yorkshire type name is that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

thats holyfield rahman


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> how'd Thurman get that titty on his head


Clash of heads


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

shit Thurmans gonna look like pumpkin head by the end of the fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This is a good ass fight...hope they don't stop it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

3-1 Thurman


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Nice exchanges, fight shaping up nice
Wish these old hacks would shut the fuck up tho


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman has a refined ambush style.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, these commentators are shit. Long pauses and lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Guerrero better make it through this fucking fight.


Nations cup?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman hops around like an amateur Amir Khan pre-Virgil Hunter.

Damn now this is a fight. Guerrero got rocked. Told y'all he could take Thurman's best. He just woke The Ghost up


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I would sooner pay to watch Thurman than Broner.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great shots by Thurman in that round. Guerrero looking to counter so Thurman has to throw them with caution.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Got butted again on same spot...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Above 135, Guerrero's no power puncher but sometimes, Thurman's coming pretty close to walking into something. Guerrero may not be the guy to make him pay, but someone will see it on film.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, these commentators are shit. Long pauses and lack of enthusiasm.


And don't acknowledge significant exchanges, or nuance
May be the worst announcers I've ever heard for a big fight


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

That chin doe...Ghost taking some bombs


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Thurman's taking the 5th off so far.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn what a fuckin fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero's chin getting chiipped apart shot byshot.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman pulling away now. Guerrero looks lost, really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Above 135, Guerrero's no power puncher but sometimes, Thurman's coming pretty close to walking into something. Guerrero may not be the guy to make him pay, but someone will see it on film.


Chaves did. Made Keith turn into a pure boxer


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That chin doe...Ghost taking some bombs


Guerrero-Rios..have been wanting to see that since they were 135. Probably won't happen, but it should.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That chin doe...Ghost taking some bombs


Thurman has took some solid shots too. Both guys are solid right now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guerrero's chin is legit makes Thurman's power not look as good


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

If Thurman adjusts and stops getting hit with that right hook I can see Guerrero getting frustrated and possibly dropped.

Otherwise this is going to be a decision win for Keith.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

haymon has boxing on CBS and NBC, jesus christ. This is awesome.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Infinitely better fight than the co-main event. 

Is that Ruth Bader Ginsburg?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nations cup?


Yes. :lol: I stubbornly held with it against you and I don't wanna lose. :ibutt


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Did he just not call that left upper landed on Thurman? The hell...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Keithhhh


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Thurman is clearly getting the better of the exchanges, but the commentating is ridiculously one side.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Guerrero-Rios..have been wanting to see that since they were 135. Probably won't happen, but it should.


That would be a helluva fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero hurt for real now and hurt with that last punch at the bell.
Guerrero's father needs to get the towel ready.
Robert has heart but that chin is now gone, Thurman hurting him with every shot, even grazing shots now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Thurman has some seriously fast hands! One of the fastest out there today I would say.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman looking good


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Did he just not call that left upper landed on Thurman? The hell...





errsta said:


> Thurman is clearly getting the better of the exchanges, but the commentating is ridiculously one side.


That's what I'm sayin


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

For the first time I am genuinely impressed by Kieth Thurman. He likes a fight and is good!


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Guerrero is so slow.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is NBC forgetting to include Roy Jones Jr


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Thurmans jab is lookin real crispy this round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero still looking lost. Fuck strategy did he come with?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert in no man's land and now he has to press and will be walking into bombs for the rest of the night.
Robert has a choice to make now.
Is he going to coast and minimize his damage or is he going to press and open himself up to getting KO'd or taking significant damage.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman gonna come out strong rd 8


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I hate Guerrero already with the crossfit BS


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Keith 'Overtime' Thurman


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Thurman's feet have been superb. He's avoided the clinching/mauling stuff and has gotten in and out consistently with hard shots.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Hands down,back foot rubbish again in the 7th from Thurman! When he puts his feet down he his good,the more aggressive style is better for him. He looks a bit clumsy and open when trying to be flash.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That chin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert is outclassed.
Alabama stand out.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Guerrero looks like he doesnt want it no more.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Seriously, though: Is Guerrero getting a bonus for NOT clinching? Even when it would be perfectly acceptable, he's not tying up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not keeping score, but I think Guerrero needs a knockout now.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

man Guerros got a helluva chin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mr Magic said:


> Guerrero looks like he doesnt want it no more.


Yep. I don't think he has the mind to say he is going to win this or get knockedout trying.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Marv just call Wilder "The Bronx Bomber" ? 

Christ, this guy needs to start watching boxing if he's gonna' be a commentator. How many blunders can he make in one night?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

errsta said:


> Seriously, though: Is Guerrero getting a bonus for NOT clinching? Even when it would be perfectly acceptable, he's not tying up.


I noticed that.

Guerrero is all heart, gotta love that mentality. Fighters like him and Bradley deserve a lot of respect.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I hate Guerrero already with the crossfit BS


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Did Marv just call Wilder "The Bronx Bomber" ?
> 
> Christ, this guy needs to start watching boxing if he's gonna' be a commentator. How many blunders can he make in one night?


If this is indeed going to put FNF out of business, they need to get Atlas on board ASAP. Or anyone who's remotely passionate about the sport.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

He's also called Keith "thurmond" several times @Cableaddict


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its over


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero knocked down.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

One tiiiiiime!!!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a shot!!


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Lotta heart

Great perf thus far by keith


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy shit big props to Guerrero!

Hes eating some fucking leather man.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

That was a hell of an uppercut from Thurman. Came outta fuckin nowhere.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

War Thurman.

Guerrero barely made it out of there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OK Thurman is the shit


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

they need to stop this fight


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That would have been stopped 10 times over in Britain with that last flurry from Thurman.

Over in the next rd


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time for Robert's dad to throw in the towel and his wife needs to take the kids and go to the back.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

woooow. thurman was landing BOMBs after he dropped him and Guerrero took it. insane.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Ghost comin out swinging. What a warrior, props to him


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

savvy cornerwork with that loose tape on the glove


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> they need to stop this fight


Like hell.

Hold him Robert, you silly son of a bitch!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Veteran move right there. The ol loose tape....


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nice breather tactic


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit is about to get ugly


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: 

Who the hell thought Guerrero had a chance? 

He needs more crossfit if he's going to be elite.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Did he just not call that left upper landed on Thurman? The hell...





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Time for Robert's dad to throw in the towel and his wife needs to take the kids and go to the back.


Never understood why Fighters have kids at their fights


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

No love for the heart ghost is showing here? Wtf


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman got the best of that on the ropes.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

maaaaaaaaaaaan what a fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fucking heart by Robert.

WARRRR

:ibutt


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

This is some great stuff


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Well no shit, Robert. When you fight your fight you're more effective.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who the hell thought Guerrero had a chance?
> 
> He needs more crossfit if he's going to be elite.


He just needs to last through the fight, that's it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This will make boxing big time


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG this could be a Haye-Thompson scenario all over again


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a rounddddddd!!!


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Thurman takes him out in the next round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a massacre, I feel for Guerrero a lot of heart but its over.
He unloaded all he had and Thurman shook it off and loaded up and landed a largely telegraphed right.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who the hell thought Guerrero had a chance?
> 
> He needs more crossfit if he's going to be elite.


alot of people


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn! Guerrero was giving it back to Thurman in that round. What heart, recovery & determination.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!!

That was f'kin Savage!!

This fight reminds me of Cotto Margarito I in some ways.

(barring the plaster casts of course.)


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Great round! Both fighters a credit! Top class!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Thurman beat Guerrero in the phonebooth. Props.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Marv finally woke the fuck up. Lol


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero deserves that last name. What a heart in that guy.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Ghost is a muthafuckin gangsta


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Great fucking round


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

errsta said:


> Guerrero deserves that last name. What a heart in that guy.


Gonna have to explain that one to the gavachos vato:yep


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Fucking Guerrero :rofl

Stealing the crowd and spoiling Thurman's excellent performance


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

or not


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

come on Keith. Lets get that KO for NBC


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman took a breather and still landed the most effective punches that round.
Guerrero after two back to back fights of major punishment its time for him to hang it up


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Thurmon was just looking to counter in the 11th. he lnows he's way ahead, and could afford to lower his output.

Smart.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I think those shots in Round 10 by Guerrero made Thurman think twice about being over reckless. Good adjustment imo.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Decent fight. Would love to see someone with a jab and good range, who can stand their ground fight Thurman next. 

Brook v Thurman next please.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Close the show boys!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> Gonna have to explain that one to the gavachos vato:yep


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

WAAARRRR FANTASMA :ibutt


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He just needs to last through the fight, that's it.


hes never been kod before

they always protect that first stoppage loss


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Keith is gassed


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

kieth thurman = harry kane of the boxing world.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Keith's head is horrendous


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Guerrero bout to heal up at La Vic's


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Great fight for NBC


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fight! Gotta love that damn Guerrero.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman & Guerrero both won tonight.

Broner & Molina both lost.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Awesome stuff
Props to both fighters

Ghost is a warrior, and Keith is legit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero is done, he is a nice story a hard journey man, but its over for him at the top level.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Thurman & Guerrero both won tonight.
> 
> Broner & Molina both lost.


/thread


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Guerrero bout to heal up at La Vic's


Nah, he's an Iguanas man
Eats there all the time


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck off Quillin


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a fight! Guerrero is a warrior, props to Thurman for still throwing bombs in the 12th

Lol at them mentioning Khans name, Thurman destroys him in 4


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, Maidana vs Thurman is the fight I wanna see.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Guerrero is done, he is a nice story a hard journey man, but its over for him at the top level.


Yep.

But he has nothing to be ashamed of, for sure.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sloppy but decent fight nothing more.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

118-109 I have it Thurman


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> What a fight! Guerrero is a warrior, props to Thurman for still throwing bombs in the 12th
> 
> Lol at them mentioning Khans name, Thurman destroys him in 4


I doubt that. Khan wins a UD.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That was electric, the way Guerrero had the crowd chanting his name, all in free to view prime time US TV?? Credit to the sport these guys.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> Nah, he's an Iguanas man
> Eats there all the time


Really I thought he was a Flames guy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lot of booing the black fighters in that crowd tonight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Guerrero is done, he is a nice story a hard journey man, but its over for him at the top level.


Guerrero vs Ortiz makes sense, Guerrero vs Berto II, Guerrero can still make money



Ashstrodamus said:


> Yep, Maidana vs Thurman is the fight I wanna see.


x2


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Broxi said:


> That was electric, the way Guerrero had the crowd chanting his name, all in free to view prime time US TV?? Credit to the sport these guys.


:deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't Maidana duck Thurman already?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Guerrero did well. He can still fight against anybody on spike, CBS, nbc , etc. 152 is light. He should fight the loser of Garcia vs Peterson


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Good fight shwocased for free TV.

I hope we see more good free fights in the coming weekends.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Really I thought he was a Flames guy


You from San Jo?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ashstrodamus said:


> I doubt that. Khan wins a UD.


:rofl:rofl:rofl stop

Go watch Khan vs Diaz, Alexander was timing Khan, Thurman would destroy him id bet my life on it


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Uh oh, he thanked God before Al Haymon...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Guerrero vs Ortiz makes sense, Guerrero vs Berto II, Guerrero can still make money
> 
> x2


Guerrero kills Ortiz.
Guerrero v. Berto 2 I don't think that is a big money fight anymore.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No interview with Guerrero?

WTF?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

smh Weak ass interview. let One Time speak and call out Floyd.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman seems to throw single shots a lot, I would like to see more combinations


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What! That short, Thurman had a speech to say


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> smh Weak ass interview. let One Time speak and call out Floyd.


Right?

Where were the obvious follow-up questons?

The whole NBC team tonight sucked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Everybody, turn it to NBC sports to watch the rest of the card. Mares is next


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> What a fight! Guerrero is a warrior, props to Thurman for still throwing bombs in the 12th
> 
> Lol at them mentioning Khans name, Thurman destroys him in 4


Come on man. Thurman ain't ready for Khan. Khan UD.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner increased his real fanbase (people who hate him and want to see him lose)
thurman took another step up the ladder in dominating Guerrero.
Molina is probably done, unless he gets another miracle fight in a eliminator.
Guerrero takes a stop down to the level of Berto


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Come on man. Thurman ain't ready for Khan. Khan UD.


You're sarcastic right?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What! This interview for Guerrero, FUCK YOU


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Right?
> 
> Where were the obvious follow-up questons?
> 
> The whole NBC team tonight sucked.


for real. i thought the goal of coming to basic cable would be to showcase their talents AND personality which would increas their popularity. first they cut Broner off, then they barely ask Keith anything. loved the event for the most part its a little too watered down for me.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Everybody, turn it to NBC sports to watch the rest of the card. Mares is next


Thanks for the head up man.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys, post fight coverage on NBC Sports.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> smh Weak ass interview. let One Time speak and call out Floyd.


they had to rush to fit the end of the broadcast


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lot of booing the black fighters in that crowd tonight.


Pretty simple

Broker is a polarizing figure, and ghost showed tremendous heart 
That was a pretty awesome display of courage against a badass young lion. He was outgunned, people love underdogs

And I'd call one time beige myself :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

dyna said:


> You're sarcastic right?


I think the speed overwhelms Thurman. How do you see it?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares in another overmatched fight.
I like Haymon putting the big fights on first on national tv and having the undercard last on cable.
This man is a genius.

Why does't Mares have the Air Force logo on his team's gear?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I miss the underground feeling of boxing.....this national spotlight is nice, but when they start cutting out audio to censor language it gets a little ridiculous


THEY EVEN SENT SAM WATSON OUT THE RING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

So weird the undercard bout after the main event...WAR MARES!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Umm... is it over? They're showing the news now. No Mares. Damn, I guess I'm going to have to go to the free stream.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Abner Mares up now.

This could be really good !


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I think the speed overwhelms Thurman. How do you see it?


Khan damn near dies bro..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SamO408 said:


> Pretty simple
> 
> Broker is a polarizing figure, and ghost showed tremendous heart
> That was a pretty awesome display of courage against a badass young lion. He was outgunned, people love underdogs
> ...


I don't like to claim the yellow blacks myself, they are always weird. but what are you going to do.
I have to claim him like you guys have to claim Vic.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

artful said:


> Sloppy but decent fight nothing more.


Announcer called it one of the best welterweight fights in years :rofl

Decent scrappy sort of fight, nothing more. Thurman looked good, Guerrero was tough.

Brook v Thurman needs to happen. Brook's jab and range would ask a lot more questions winner would be deserving of the top boi's.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Come on man. Thurman ain't ready for Khan. Khan UD.


:rofl, go watch Khan vs Garcia and Khan vs Diaz, dont tell me hes better now he just fought southpaws with no power, Thurman just knocked Guerrero down ffs one of the best chins in boxing, Khan has no defense at all he just has to land one bomb



dyna said:


> You're sarcastic right?


:deal people are hyping Khan up, like he didnt just get ktfo by Garcia


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I think the speed overwhelms Thurman. How do you see it?


Thurman isn't a bad boxer himself and I just can't see Khan taking his shots.
Keith isn't Maidana


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mares gets hit too much to be at 126


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reyes is connecting too easily on Mares.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Guerrero kills Ortiz.
> Guerrero v. Berto 2 I don't think that is a big money fight anymore.


The amount of shit Guerrero just spoke, his next fight would sell, if Berto can look good then it could happen, i dont mean alot of money but beating Berto, Ortiz, then Alexander or Porter type fights, they are winnable for him


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't like to claim the yellow blacks myself, they are always weird. but what are you going to do.
> I have to claim him like you guys have to claim Vic.


:lol:

Shyeeet im darker than Keith hahaha

I gotta claim Vic? Dammit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mares gets hit too much to be at 126


Yep. Reyes is landing too easily, no wonder Mares ran away from gonzalez like he did. He is justl ooking to hang around to cash out.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mares gets hit too much to be at 126


Gets smacked on the top of the head by the same Reyes right hand 3 times in a row.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

dyna said:


> Thurman isn't a bad boxer himself and I just can't see Khan taking his shots.
> Keith isn't Maidana


You could be right. If they slug it out, it's goodnight Amir Khan.

If Khan stays disciplined and doesn't fight on the inside, I can only see Keith getting more and more frustrated. But hey, this fight is a possibility for late 2015 so we may actually see how it goes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, okay. I found it. Had to change to the PBC post fight on NBCSN.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Remember, the rest of the card is on NBC sports


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Mares is a warrior. Just kept jumping weight classes beating good competition, eventually it was bound to go wrong with the kind of opposition he was mixing it up with. Hope he wins, I'm off to bed now 4am ffs!!!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

That was a helluva good fight there ...props to Ghost and Thurman they fought their ass off.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero vs. Rios. 

Obviously the politics make it unlikely but everything about it is a great fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> The amount of shit Guerrero just spoke, his next fight would sell, if Berto can look good then it could happen, i dont mean alot of money but beating Berto, Ortiz, then Alexander or Porter type fights, they are winnable for him


The amount of punishment he takes I dont know, seems to me the risk reward is not there.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Mares is a warrior. Just kept jumping weight classes beating good competition, eventually it was bound to go wrong with the kind of opposition he was mixing it up with. Hope he wins, I'm off to bed now 4am ffs!!!


Now that's dedication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares is a G but he stole two wins one from Agbeko and teh other from Moreno IMHO.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Mares is a warrior. Just kept jumping weight classes beating good competition, eventually it was bound to go wrong with the kind of opposition he was mixing it up with. Hope he wins, I'm off to bed now 4am ffs!!!


Not sticking around for the undercard main event? Some boxing fan you are....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares put Reyes down. Really, this is a shit fight. Mares should be fighting better guys than this.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The amount of punishment he takes I dont know, seems to me the risk reward is not there.


Hes in the same position as Berto and Ortiz though, they are still getting fights

He can still fight people in the top 10 he is far from done

Why am i getting de ja vu i swear you said the exact same thing after the Mayweather fight lol


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck these commercials, just rips you out of the atmosphere of the fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares you cocky dog you.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mares fighting like Rios in there :-(


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Mares put Reyes down. Really, this is a shit fight. Mares should be fighting better guys than this.


Mares used to be my boy. Since he got knocked out, I have no idea wtf he is doing...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Hes in the same position as Berto and Ortiz though, they are still getting fights
> 
> He can still fight people in the top 10 he is far from done
> 
> Why am i getting de ja vu i swear you said the exact same thing after the Mayweather fight lol


I didn't say he was done he was outclassed but it wasn't until that fight with the japanese guy that told me he needs to start looking at a exit plan.
Robert fought his heart out, but he was dominated completely and you can't keep taking the beatings he takes and have a good quality life later on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Mares used to be my boy. Since he got knocked out, I have no idea wtf he is doing...


Trying to hang around for a LSC fight or a GRJ fight so he can cash out.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares looking like fucking shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

These fights against overmatched opponents aren't doing Mares and LSC any good.
Mares was selling out the Staples Center and now half the crowd left after the two main even fights. SMH


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Reyes had pop Mares would be in trouble.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smh this is the same division as Walters and Gonzalez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> These fights against overmatched opponents aren't doing Mares and LSC any good.
> Mares was selling out the Staples Center and now half the crowd left after the two main even fights. SMH


Exactly what I was thinking. He should've stayed with GBP. He'd be fighting guys like Vetyeka on Showtime main event. Now he's fighting a journeyman in front of a small ass crowd off the main card. It's looking like a prelim fight ffs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. He should've stayed with GBP. He'd be fighting guys like Vetyeka on Showtime main event. Now he's fighting a journeyman in front of a small ass crowd off the main card. It's looking like a prelim fight ffs.


He was doing this shit with GBP.
Remember when he blantantly was ducking Donaire?
His whole team knows he is damaged goods, they are just trying to keep him around to get a big pay day.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I didn't say he was done he was outclassed but it wasn't until that fight with the japanese guy that told me he needs to start looking at a exit plan.
> Robert fought his heart out, but he was dominated completely and you can't keep taking the beatings he takes and have a good quality life later on.


I dont think he cares about his health hes gotta feed his family, you're the one worrying about his health


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I dont think he cares about his health hes gotta feed his family, you're the one worrying about his health


he is a fighter, I don't expect him to neccessarily think long term, his team and his father should though.
the beatings in his last two fights are going to add up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. He should've stayed with GBP. He'd be fighting guys like Vetyeka on Showtime main event. Now he's fighting a journeyman in front of a small ass crowd off the main card. It's looking like a prelim fight ffs.


He'll fight Leo next. Vetyeka would fuck mares up


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i think the problem with this undercard-after style is that there is no closer. people will be drifting out and you lose the atmosphere. the crackle is left to a dry murmour.

duno. just being a skeptic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was doing this shit with GBP.
> Remember when he blantantly was ducking Donaire?
> His whole team knows he is damaged goods, they are just trying to keep him around to get a big pay day.


I remember GBP offered Donaire a lot of money to fight Mares.

* Schaefer said the offer was emailed to a Top Rank attorney.

"The offer is now in writing and was sent (Friday) afternoon," Schaefer said.

"There's a signature line for Donaire and one for (Top Rank chairman Bob) Arum. I signed already and Mares is in, too. It's $3 million for their side to do whatever they want with. It's probably a world-record amount of money for a man in that (122-pound) weight class."

Schaefer said the contract calls for the bout to take place "no later than June 30, but my plan would be do it either at the end of May or June 15 at the MGM Grand (in Las Vegas). I am holding the date there.

"We are not asking for any options, not asking for anything besides this fight," Schaefer said, adding that there is no rematch clause language. "We will treat Top Rank with respect. They can hang their banner up at the press conferences and the fight, we'll have the fight be announced 'in association with Top Rank,' we'll give them library rights to the fight. All that stuff. No catch weights, no bull----. This is a serious offer. I am anxious to know what kind of excuses they will come up with now."*

No, Mares was fighting guys like PDL, Agbeko, Moreno, etc. Hell, Oquendo was actually a solid fight compared to his last two and that fight was a bit before the full break-up.

Under Gaymon he's fighting Ramirez and Reyes.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> You could be right. If they slug it out, it's goodnight Amir Khan.
> 
> If Khan stays disciplined and doesn't fight on the inside, I can only see Keith getting more and more frustrated. But hey, this fight is a possibility for late 2015 so we may actually see how it goes.


Thing is which orthodox has Khan ever outboxed properly, Peterson walked through him, Garcia timed him, Maidana nearly knocked him out, Diaz gave him hell

He only looks good against southpaws, Thurman is actually fast on his feet and a good boxer, if theres only one who can time Khan its him because hes got fast feet and hands


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares just has no defense at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i think the problem with this undercard-after style is that there is no closer. people will be drifting out and you lose the atmosphere. the crackle is left to a dry murmour.
> 
> duno. just being a skeptic.


They have to do it so the main events fit on NBC


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I dont think he cares about his health hes gotta feed his family, you're the one worrying about his health


i think he is worying about his wifes health than his own. just to add to it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yes. :lol: I stubbornly held with it against you and I don't wanna lose. :ibutt


Well, you were right :lol:

the fight went exactly how I envisioned except I thought thurman would get the KO in 11 or 12. Running in the 11th killed his chance at a stoppage imo.

I got the broner one spot on except I didn't think people would be such dicks about the way he fought. Look at what Molina did to lundy in the 11th and bey in the 12th. You really gonna fault him for playing it safe in the 12th? come on son. And people saying he should have KO'd molina? The dude is made of Iron. Matthysse had to hit him with everything to get the stoppage and the demarco one almost doesn't count.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares is a G but he stole two wins one from Agbeko and teh other from Moreno IMHO.


From Agbeko yes. He whoopped Morenos ass though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> he is a fighter, I don't expect him to neccessarily think long term, his team and his father should though.
> the beatings in his last two fights are going to add up.


He can avoid hard punchers, can fight Alexander, cant just retire when you're not that old, its not like hes in Angulo's situation who keeps getting destroyed


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Is it jus me, or is sugar ray checkin out Deontay??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I remember GBP offered Donaire a lot of money to fight Mares.
> 
> * Schaefer said the offer was emailed to a Top Rank attorney.
> 
> ...


I remember that and I didn't believe it to be true then nor true now.
I remember them even showing Scheaffer faxing it, but Donaire's team said they recieved no contract nor were their negotiations
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/2/8...mares-fight-negotiations-pacquiao-boxing-news

Just never bought it and I always believed Donaire would destroy Mares because Mares got hit too much


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> i think he is worying about his wifes health than his own. just to add to it.


Yeah, he needs to make as much money as he can so she doesnt have to work, when people get to how Angulo is they should retire, Guerrero has another few good fights in him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> From Agbeko yes. He whoopped Morenos ass though.


the Moreno fight was closer than the judges had it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SamO408 said:


> Is it jus me, or is sugar ray checkin out Deontay??


Well you know how Ray is. He likes his boys, Eddie and Johnny Gill probably at home getting a little jealous.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He'll fight Leo next. Vetyeka would fuck mares up


Completely overlooked point, but okay.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> From Agbeko yes. He whoopped Morenos ass though.


I disagree with that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Completely overlooked point, but okay.


Yeah this is a showcase to set that fight up. He's not showcasing anything though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay so positive.
he is repping us well.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

this reyes of the last 3 rounds looked dangerous to forgetting the script. but good stuff by mares on the ropes.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman needs to work on his conditioning but other than that great fight. Nothing but respect for both fighters. Broner should've pressed the issue more but got his W cant complain. Didn't see the Mares fight but hope yall enjoyed(or enjoying assuming Mares fight is still on) the show. Good times.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares looking terrible quite frankly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

techks said:


> Thurman needs to work on his conditioning but other than that great fight. Nothing but respect for both fighters. Broner should've pressed the issue more but got his W cant complain. Didn't see the Mares fight but hope yall enjoyed(or enjoying assuming Mares fight is still on) the show. Good times.


Mares is fighting now on NBC sports network on cable


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well you know how Ray is. He likes his boys, Eddie and Johnny Gill probably at home getting a little jealous.


Remember when he used to comment on prime Roy? Made me feel uncomfortable lol. Still love Ray, Eddie, and Johnny you leave em alone lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

mares gassing hard. SMH.
Mares stays eating right hands.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares is fighting now on NBC sports network on cable


Well I've watched everything else might as well finish it


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This much production value and they don't have a translator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mares is just a different fighter now. He can't be elite with this style and weight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

techks said:


> Remember when he used to comment on prime Roy? Made me feel uncomfortable lol. Still love Ray, Eddie, and Johnny you leave em alone lol.


Ray can't help it. LOL.
Ray was starting Deontay down like most dudes stare down a fine woman. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mares is just a different fighter now. He can't be elite with this style and weight


He had the right idea when he got with Virigl to impove his defense.
I beleive he made a concious decision to check out and fight for money when he left Virgil.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the Moreno fight was closer than the judges had it


It was close but Mares clearly edged it. I was surprised because I picked him to lose that one Chemito was looking like a beast for a while. Where the fuck has he been.....?


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ray can't help it. LOL.
> Ray was starting Deontay down like most dudes stare down a fine woman. LOL


Like Ellerbe stared at Floyd?:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares is completely damaged goods now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> It was close but Mares clearly edged it. I was surprised because I picked him to lose that one Chemito was looking like a beast for a while. Where the fuck has he been.....?


Got robbed of his title.
I think he was granted a rematch or atleast he was trying to get one.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This felt like a fox sports1 caliber fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

techks said:


> Like Ellerbe stared at Floyd?:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> This felt like a fox sports1 caliber fight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is.
You could say a ESPN level fight too.
Its a level below Spike tv fights. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He had the right idea when he got with Virigl to impove his defense.
> I beleive he made a concious decision to check out and fight for money when he left Virgil.


Yeah true. It might have taken him time to adjust thougn


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

not the same fighter.

not as quick, not as strong, doesnt seem to hit hard enough though depends.

jab was good defence when locked up was good. on the outside he was just gettign tagged constantly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Mares looks like he's going to cry.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crowd booing the hell out of Abner.
Dude is done,


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I could believe he was sick.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Post fight interviews start now.
Up next is broner, hoping we get Robert and Keith after that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mares has turned to shit and I'm still not over that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if Broner scared away the ratings :lol:.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Post fight interviews start now.
> Up next is broner, hoping we get Robert and Keith after that.


:lol:

it is like watching the card in reverse. I've really enjoyed this though.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

isnt there a few more fights coming up?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I had some serious issues with Ray Leonard's "finish the show" comments after Broners win

What a scumbag thing to say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Only thing Broner needs to do is keep the jab up and down , he needs to continue working the body. He seems too content to sit and land solo shots to the head


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner says he has a fight June 20 in Cincinatti, OH


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Only thing Broner needs to do is keep the jab up and down , he needs to continue working the body. He seems too content to sit and land solo shots to the head


I think if Broner shortens his stance a little and brings that trailing foot closer, he can land that right hand much easier. I used to keep my back leg too far back and was advised to do the same thing and it's made a big difference


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner says he has a fight June 20 in Cincinatti, OH


Broner in his Jay Z diss video said he was going to fight 4 times this year. That's great news. Keep him active and keep getting exposure like GGG even if it's against Adama


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think if Broner shortens his stance a little and brings that trailing foot closer, he can land that right hand much easier. I used to keep my back leg too far back and was advised to do the same thing and it's made a big difference


Hopefully, but I have to give him credit. He is slowly progressing and learning as a fighter. 
He was a lot more active than usual and I was surprised at how much he was using the jab and staying busy than the usual walking down behind the shoulder or just being completely out of position. 
He is coming into his own now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hopefully, but I have to give him credit. He is slowly progressing and learning as a fighter.
> He was a lot more active than usual and I was surprised at how much he was using the jab and staying busy than the usual walking down behind the shoulder or just being completely out of position.
> He is coming into his own now.


yeah people are overly critical, but he's learning. His commitment to the jab like you mentioned was never as good as it is now. Then he showed some nuances in the inside and in the clinch. I would have liked to see him stick his shoulder in Molina's chest and bang to the body more, but I understand you have to be careful with Molina at all times


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I wonder if Broner scared away the ratings :lol:.


Im thinking the same. As a purist I felt frustrated and embarrassed this is what they decides to showcase in prime time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I doubt Broner scared anything away.
If anything the eyes they did have came from Broner, since he was the most well known name coming in.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Crowd booing the hell out of Abner.
> Dude is done,


See breh? They booing the lil meskin too :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think if Broner shortens his stance a little and brings that trailing foot closer, he can land that right hand much easier. I used to keep my back leg too far back and was advised to do the same thing and it's made a big difference


Excellent observation. He'd probably have a little more pop, as well. The only downside is that it makes it a little harder to pull away defensively.

My trainer used to make us do drills with a piece of broom handle tied to our ankles. The idea was to find the perfect distance, then tie it on & practice all other moves without being able to change it. After a while it really does become muscle memory.

- He never made us chase chickens, though. :lol:


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is which orthodox has Khan ever outboxed properly, Peterson walked through him, Garcia timed him, Maidana nearly knocked him out, Diaz gave him hell
> 
> He only looks good against southpaws, Thurman is actually fast on his feet and a good boxer, if theres only one who can time Khan its him because hes got fast feet and hands


I've never really looked at the Southpaw angle before, I think it's mainly because Khan tends to fight mostly Southpaws. He convincingly outboxed Maidana and didn't go down against him even when he was rocked, if anything that's brownie points for Khan.

Molina, Kotelnik & Malignaggi are all Orthodox fighters who Khan outboxed properly from the first bell. He also fought all those fights when he was a bit more reckless, now that he tends to stay on the outside and has become more disciplined he will only fight better with Orthodox as well as Southpaw fighters, so I feel the Southpaw argument is quite flawed.

Nevertheless if Thurman gets into a rhythm and forces Khan to exchange, which will be difficult to do, I can see him stopping Khan in the late rounds. At this stage Thurman will also be more hungry for it, so that will give him a great edge too.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I've never really looked at the Southpaw angle before, I think it's mainly because Khan tends to fight mostly Southpaws. He convincingly outboxed Maidana and didn't go down against him even when he was rocked, if anything that's brownie points for Khan.
> 
> Molina, Kotelnik & Malignaggi are all Orthodox fighters who Khan outboxed properly from the first bell. He also fought all those fights when he was a bit more reckless, now that he tends to stay on the outside and has become more disciplined he will only fight better with Orthodox as well as Southpaw fighters, so I feel the Southpaw argument is quite flawed.
> 
> Nevertheless if Thurman gets into a rhythm and forces Khan to exchange, which will be difficult to do, I can see him stopping Khan in the late rounds. At this stage Thurman will also be more hungry for it, so that will give him a great edge too.


Khan didn't outbox maidana it was a close fight, even with maidanas pathetic point deduction he only lost it by a couple of rounds or so. Khan got tagged up and ran like crazy.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Khan didn't outbox maidana it was a close fight, even with maidanas pathetic point deduction he only lost it by a couple of rounds or so. Khan got tagged up and ran like crazy.


Okay he didn't clearly get outboxed, but he clearly won. Khan of today wouldn't get reckless in the later rounds.

Talking of, that fight makes a lot of sense right now seeing as Khan has literally no other opponent.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

So who is chomping at the bit to see Adrien "The Excitement Machine" Broner fight again? atsch


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

He sounds fucked to be fair to him, that would be complete shit having to fight with a bad cold, it saps all your energy.



unheeding said:


>


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I've never really looked at the Southpaw angle before, I think it's mainly because Khan tends to fight mostly Southpaws. He convincingly outboxed Maidana and didn't go down against him even when he was rocked, if anything that's brownie points for Khan.
> 
> Molina, Kotelnik & Malignaggi are all Orthodox fighters who Khan outboxed properly from the first bell. He also fought all those fights when he was a bit more reckless, now that he tends to stay on the outside and has become more disciplined he will only fight better with Orthodox as well as Southpaw fighters, so I feel the Southpaw argument is quite flawed.
> 
> Nevertheless if Thurman gets into a rhythm and forces Khan to exchange, which will be difficult to do, I can see him stopping Khan in the late rounds. At this stage Thurman will also be more hungry for it, so that will give him a great edge too.


Thing is they were all small guys, when Maidana tagged Khan he wasnt being reckless he just didnt see it coming, people keep saying Khan is more disciplined now, he still throws that exact combos that got him ktfo by Garcia he just doesnt throw them as much

You cant be throwing 5 punch combinations with no power which is what Khan does all fight, watch how many times Alexander times him with a hook, all it takes if for one decent shot of Thurman to put him down, Khan is still the same fighter just a tiny bit more patient


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I just watched the replay, can you guys hear the mexican whistling in the first round of Thurman Guererro? Lol
@Mexi-Box, @SamO408, @Zopolite,


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I remember that and I didn't believe it to be true then nor true now.
> I remember them even showing Scheaffer faxing it, but Donaire's team said they recieved no contract nor were their negotiations
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/2/8...mares-fight-negotiations-pacquiao-boxing-news
> 
> Just never bought it and I always believed Donaire would destroy Mares because Mares got hit too much


It would still be a good match now, knowing Mares wasn't always that good and Nonito is shot to shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> It would still be a good match now, knowing Mares wasn't always that good and Nonito is shot to shit


A great fight for Donaire but Mares is about to cash out.
Dude said he wants LSC or Gonzalez next, so we know what time it is.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I just watched the replay, can you guys hear the mexican whistling in the first round of Thurman Guererro? Lol
> @Mexi-Box, @SamO408, @Zopolite,


Lol yea, straight up cholo whistlin, he was yellin Bay Area too hahaha


----------

